# Conditioned or Unconditioned Crawl Space



## rickr86 (Mar 11, 2013)

What is my crawl space considered and what is the propper way to insulate the dirt floor and sidewall so I can use this space as storage?


----------



## rickr86 (Mar 11, 2013)

This was before and the work shown above was done by the contractor (not hired by me)


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

It appears to be unconditioned at this point.

Depending on the application, moving the insulation layer to the stem wall and supplying conditioned air to the space is usually best. You must install a proper vapor barrier across the soil and seal it to the stem wall as well.

Make sure your grading and water management at the foundation walls is good as well.


----------



## rickr86 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks but can I leave the insulation inbetween the flooor joist and add new insulation to the floor and stem wall with a vapor barrier? Also what do you mean by adding conditioned air? The crawl space is sealed and that door from the basement is the only air coming in (only when open for access). Do you mean adding a vent for outside air?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You can leave the insulation in there if you want to but it will serve no purpose.

By conditioned air I mean air from the conditioned spaces in the home (i.e. the vents) and it is best to have forced air supply via a duct extension to that space.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Good crawlspace guide; http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...crawlspace-construction-performance-and-codes

Another solution; http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-009-new-light-in-crawlspaces/
The insulation in the floor will keep the floor warm and slow heat transfer from above. 

Gary


----------



## asinsulation (Apr 11, 2011)

Just an fyi, before you contemplate bringing the crawlspace inside the building envelope, you may want to address any moisture issues if you haven't yet.


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

Gary, any documents that would help decide a strategy when one has an attached basement and crawlspace, and radiant rather than forced air heating? I've left all hydronic system plumbing uninsulated in the sealed crawlspace to keep it warm, but I'm afraid that might not do the job. My digital hygrometer says it's always dry to comfortable in there, but...

Nevermind; they say you can use a fan to pull make-up air from the house.


----------

